# For all those Cadel haters out there.



## bramt (Jun 21, 2008)

http://www.cyclingtipsblog.com/2010/05/the-story-of-cadels-shoes/


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

I'm a convert as well. Wearing the rainbow jersey with distinction, strength and class.
Never hated him, he just seemed really awkward in the spotlight.
Would seem in retrospect that he really needed a team that was really behind him.
Fugly shoes though.


----------



## Bridgey (Mar 26, 2003)

I am pretty sure that Cadel suffers from Aspergers Syndrome. It's on the same spectrum as Autism, but much higher functioning. 

Aspergers is basically a social disorder which Cadel unfortunately exhibits quite a bit of. They are also generally black and white, addicted to certain behaviours but usually quite bright in certain areas. They don't tend to like people touching certain parts of their body (hair, feel itchy with certain clothing) (Cadel didn't like people touching his lion  They generally have a poor sense of humour and don't often get along with peers. 

Cadel seems to be quite critical of others which could come down to the black and white side. The good thing about having aspergers is that he most probably isn't on the dope, unless he is of course obsessed with winning (in which case it would overide the black and white moral sense). 

Having 3 of my children suffering from Aspergers, I can see it a mile away. But regardless, he appears a nice enough guy with some awesome talent.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

So he gave away a pair of shoes and a shirt and he makes millions of dollars a year? He's the new messiah.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Keski said:


> So he gave away a pair of shoes and a shirt and he makes millions of dollars a year? He's the new messiah.


Can't please everyone I guess.


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

I think those shoes are pretty pimp...I'd wear 'em if i were World Champion!


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

*well done Cadel*

he may be cuddly after all


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

Watching Cuddles is like watching The Office...


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Those shoes are awesome. I like the Roos on them!

I'm off the mindset that Cadel is just misunderstood and definitely just doesn't like being in front of cameras. So what? Yeah yeah yeah, comes with the territory, but doesn't mean he has to like it or act like WE want him to. His job is to race bikes and he's been near the top for a few years, and now is the WC. That is impressive.

The odd thing is how many people think they "know" some athlete. "How could he do that?! That's not the guy I knew!" Yeah well, you don't know these people at all. None of us really know them. Look at all the pros in all sports who go do wild things...oh my gosh, he took drugs! He hit his wife! He is a bad tipper!

It bugs me how Cadel is constantly bashed by people who don't know him at all. He's a good cyclist and usually has crappy teams. He clearly doesn't like to chat in front of cameras. So what? Most athletes at this level and in a sport like cycling are a bit wacko and a bit weird. It comes with the territory of having to be this focussed on yourself, your body, your diet, etc.

I talked with an industry dude who knows Cadel personally. Been a team mechanic and been around him. He told me one reason Cadel is/seems to be in a bad mood is because he is pissed how many guys he is racing against are doped up. Interesting to consider. I'd be pissed too if my profession was tainted with dopers and I was trying to compete and earn a living while maybe 1/3 of my competitors were cheating.

Might that piss you off in your own line of work?


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

He still talks with a chick's voice though.............what's up with that?


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for the link, bramt. That's a great story.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I feel like Cadel really is a bit socially awkward, but he appears to be a genuinely good person. The comment on Aspbergers is actually not too far fetched, for the reasons listed.

I also believe that Cadel has serious confidence issues, and was having a very hard time controlling his anxiety and stress to perform before he achieved a win in the worlds last season. Now, it seems he has less to prove to his critics and is managing his anxiety of being in the spotlight better.

I have to say, I've never really cared for him, but he is growing on me a bit.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

dougydee said:


> Can't please everyone I guess.


No you cant and I am sure there is a lot more things that he does that are not mentioned here 

Most foot ballers or other sports man and women give away lots of stuff and are usually reproductions or mass produced where they have plenty of others in the draw 

But to give away the actually shoes and the first WC jersey is an amazing jesture 

Well done Cadel 
and i wish i had the money to buy the shoes they are awsome 

Twiggy73


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

He's always been a good bike racer but I agree he seems more confident now and he races accordingly, he attacks more but seems to race smarter too... Too bad he still has no team support, in a good team, he would have a few more important wins I think. Funny (or not) that his Lotto team cost him a lot in last year's Tour with their TTT performance and today at the Giro, Lotto beat BMC in the TTT. At least he will have George for the Tour, he's good to have in your team.


----------



## bramt (Jun 21, 2008)

*Auction has started*

http://integrated.imgecommerce.com/cyclingtips.htm

Here's a link to the auction for the jersey if anyone here is interested.

The shoes that a few seem to like so much will be auctioned shortly after.


----------



## CraigFavata9 (Mar 27, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> I feel like Cadel really is a bit socially awkward, but he appears to be a genuinely good person. The comment on Aspbergers is actually not too far fetched, for the reasons listed.
> 
> I also believe that Cadel has serious confidence issues, and was having a very hard time controlling his anxiety and stress to perform before he achieved a win in the worlds last season. Now, it seems he has less to prove to his critics and is managing his anxiety of being in the spotlight better.
> 
> I have to say, I've never really cared for him, but he is growing on me a bit.


Odd that you and the guy before are so quick to mark the 'symptoms' of not performing so well and being a bit cranky in interviews as a clear indication of a syndrome. Could the dips in his career not be down to form, or have something to do with his team? 

Okay, so he's a private guy who doesn't appreciate the glare of the media (especially when things aren't going so well in races... which actually seems pretty normal, really) but it's a bit of a leap to go from that to saying it's all a result of a mental disorder.


----------



## loubnc (May 8, 2008)

Keski said:


> So he gave away a pair of shoes and a shirt and he makes millions of dollars a year? He's the new messiah.


 On the plus side, his wife is hot (podium girl hot even?). So he can't be all bad.:thumbsup:


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*What size are the shoes?*

I used to watch him mtb race. Cool old woods single track. Good stuff and the tdf of mtbing in europe. What was the name of that race? I'm a big Cadel fan. He's come along way that's for sure.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

BuenosAires said:


> I think those shoes are pretty pimp...I'd wear 'em if i were World Champion!


+1......


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

shomyoface said:


> He still talks with a chick's voice though.............what's up with that?


Cadelf! He talks like a guy with a high voice and an Australian accent - time to get over that.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

CraigFavata9 said:


> Odd that you and the guy before are so quick to mark the 'symptoms' of not performing so well and being a bit cranky in interviews as a clear indication of a syndrome. Could the dips in his career not be down to form, or have something to do with his team?
> 
> Okay, so he's a private guy who doesn't appreciate the glare of the media (especially when things aren't going so well in races... which actually seems pretty normal, really) but it's a bit of a leap to go from that to saying it's all a result of a mental disorder.


I agree, diagnosing asperger syndrome via tv or media reports seems like a big jump to make. Especially the most coverage he gets is when things go wrong in his team. I think Cadel is mostly a private guy who is a good bike rider that doesn't necessarily want to be thrust in front of camera's and media people. When he is in a comfortable environment he is just your normal bloke and easy to talk too.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

*Except when he speaks in italian..*



AJL said:


> Cadelf! He talks like a guy with a high voice and an Australian accent - time to get over that.


Pretty 'sexy' i think


----------



## DirtTurtle (Dec 21, 2007)

Reckon its a reasonable jesture giving those , apart from wearing the yellow jersey and the maglia rosa, so far too date that world champs win was by far the biggest for him, and im sure he'd love to still have those items around for memories sake, the millions he earns cant bring back the memories of those.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

CraigFavata9 said:


> Odd that you and the guy before are so quick to mark the 'symptoms' of not performing so well and being a bit cranky in interviews as a clear indication of a syndrome. Could the dips in his career not be down to form, or have something to do with his team?
> 
> Okay, so he's a private guy who doesn't appreciate the glare of the media (especially when things aren't going so well in races... which actually seems pretty normal, really) but it's a bit of a leap to go from that to saying it's all a result of a mental disorder.


Because there is a right and wrong way to act in public. Even under stress, most people do not lash out at others. Certain conditions can cause people to have an altered sense of what is acceptable behaviour.


----------



## CraigFavata9 (Mar 27, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> Because there is a right and wrong way to act in public. Even under stress, most people do not lash out at others. Certain conditions can cause people to have an altered sense of what is acceptable behaviour.


Lashing out when appropriate is certainly not an indication of a mental disorder. As said earlier, if he's suffering with his form, with his team mates, or just having a bad time on the road generally, it is normal to be a little bit pissed off when the media are looking for blood. I would be more concerned if he was always like this - '  ' - even when things aren't going well.

Putting pressure on the guy to hide how he's really feeling just because it's how we'd like for our society to be - always full of happy and smiling people - regardless of how they actually *are* is weirder behaviour than a guy being justifiably irritated with his performance or the media sharks on occasion.


----------



## BCR#1 (Jul 29, 2007)

loubnc said:


> On the plus side, his wife is hot (podium girl hot even?). So he can't be all bad.:thumbsup:


If you made the kind of money he does, you could have a hot babe too. After the incident involving his dog I thought he was a real dick for saying he would kill the guy over it.

Bill


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

nayr497 said:


> Those shoes are awesome. I like the Roos on them!
> 
> I'm off the mindset that Cadel is just misunderstood and definitely just doesn't like being in front of cameras. So what? Yeah yeah yeah, comes with the territory, but doesn't mean he has to like it or act like WE want him to. His job is to race bikes and he's been near the top for a few years, and now is the WC. That is impressive.
> 
> ...


Great post, man! :thumbsup:


----------



## loubnc (May 8, 2008)

BCR#1 said:


> If you made the kind of money he does, you could have a hot babe too. After the incident involving his dog I thought he was a real dick for saying he would kill the guy over it.
> 
> Bill


Yeah, the dog thing was awesome...


----------



## loubnc (May 8, 2008)

Also, I do have a hot wife, by the way, thanks.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

Add a stage win in the Giro to his CV.
Guy's showing some serious guts this year.
Awesome.


----------



## coldass (Oct 8, 2007)

zoikz said:


> Add a stage win in the Giro to his CV.
> Guy's showing some serious guts this year.
> Awesome.


He doesn't have to do anymore - that's for sure. Yes awesome.


----------



## Wborgers (Oct 6, 2008)

Scoreboard today- that was on hell of a win- stud! Really happy for him- well earned and should quiet some critics- man the mud was wicked and the climbs looked steep- just awesome!


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

All those who questioned, criticised and generally put Evans down for not being a media friendly, blandomatic TV performer , should now bow down and apologise. 
He is a true racer and all round fantastic competitor who will go down as one of the very, very best of this generation of cycle racers.


----------



## Swish (Jul 31, 2004)

albert owen said:


> All those who questioned, criticised and generally put Evans down for not being a media friendly, blandomatic TV performer , should now bow down and apologise.
> He is a true racer and all round fantastic competitor who will go down as one of the very, very best of this generation of cycle racers.


I like him a lot this year, but the last few years he was a wheelsucking, unapproachable break-under-pressure rider, there's no reason to apologise, only reason to applaude his newfound spirit. 


@others
Diagnosing him with aspergers? 2 bridges too far, it requires quite a list of symptoms to meet a particular diagnosis, much more criteria than can be observed via telly, please refrain from armchair diagnoses.


----------



## M-theory (Jul 16, 2009)

I think everyone suffers from a mental disorder of one sort or another. Think about it. Everyone you don't like suffers from a personality disorder. And people you do like...they just suffer from the same illness that you do. 

Diagnosing someone from a few minutes of tv time is probably evidence of a megalomaniacal god-complex. 

We're all crazy.


----------



## vandalbob (Dec 13, 2001)

*Agree, Fantastic Stage*



Wborgers said:


> Scoreboard today- that was on hell of a win- stud! Really happy for him- well earned and should quiet some critics- man the mud was wicked and the climbs looked steep- just awesome!


What an epic ride today. Cadel showed some real talent and class today. Hats off to Cadel and Vino for making the race so exciting and kudos to the organizers for throwing in this stage.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll be glad when Cadel exits the sport. I for one don't dig the way he snips at people, his crazy look in the eyes, his pansy don't touch me attitude, his crooked broken collar bone stance on the bike looks like someone who needs an enima and most of all the fact that the guy simply has no attack at all.

If you're going to be a pro the least you can do is be a little personable, get along with the others. When I've seen him snip at the reporters that are just doing their jobs I can't help but wonder why anyone would care what comes out of these nut jobs mouth.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

heathb said:


> I'll be glad when Cadel exits the sport. I for one don't dig the way he snips at people, his crazy look in the eyes, his pansy don't touch me attitude, his crooked broken collar bone stance on the bike looks like someone who needs an enima and most of all the fact that the guy simply has no attack at all.
> 
> If you're going to be a pro the least you can do is be a little personable, get along with the others. When I've seen him snip at the reporters that are just doing their jobs I can't help but wonder why anyone would care what comes out of these nut jobs mouth.


Not everybody can be as AWESOME as you are :idea:


----------



## irongustavius (Aug 17, 2008)

heathb said:


> I'll be glad when Cadel exits the sport. I for one don't dig the way he snips at people, his crazy look in the eyes, his pansy don't touch me attitude, his crooked broken collar bone stance on the bike looks like someone who needs an enima and most of all the fact that the guy simply has no attack at all.
> 
> If you're going to be a pro the least you can do is be a little personable, get along with the others. When I've seen him snip at the reporters that are just doing their jobs I can't help but wonder why anyone would care what comes out of these nut jobs mouth.


Yeah fair point, I know I'm a lot more gracious with all the reporters that bug me after I finish a soul crushing TdF stage. I'm sure it's the same with you.


----------

